# When you...



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

...got great or bad ideas and you don't think and make them happen:

Here's the site. It is made to be "cool" (read: "counterintuitive and slow"). For best results click on the "architecture|design|art|technology" right under the logo to get an endless list of ...stuff:.
http://www.designboom.com

Some art projects:
http://www.designboom.com/art/phone-both-aquariums-by-benedetto-bufalino-benoit-deseille-11-07-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/camila-carlow-sculpts-human-organs-from-foraged-flora-10-24-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/luzin...-the-sky-with-light-filled-peppers-11-0-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/gourmet-mouse-traps-by-davide-luciano-and-claudia-ficca-11-05-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/eben-goff-submerges-flood-cubes-in-debris-filled-waterways-10-30-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/nahok...mming-polar-bear-from-washi-paper-10-11-2013/
http://www.designboom.com/art/fishpond-city-features-glass-tanks-as-miniature-buildings/
http://www.designboom.com/art/intricately-crafted-botanical-ashtrays-by-azuma-makoto/
http://www.designboom.com/art/henrique-oliveira-baitogogo/

And to wrap it up - here's the next aquascaping frontier. You maybe the first to use that concept! Guaranteed to win contests and bring joy to countless enthusiasts:
http://www.designboom.com/art/living-plant-sculptures-at-the-montreal-botanical-gardens/


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

The phonebooth was really neat! Would love to see something like that around fort worth!  The topiary would be challenging for small tanks, but, I could see a lot of interesting possibilities in aquascaping...er...aquatopiary!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aquatopiary... I believe I can actually get aquascaping to be shown on our local TV channel which serves us high quality news every single day.

Here it's all about football and big things. So it'd be quite reasonable to get a huge tank, carve out the mug of a football player out of Styrofoam and let moss grow over it. Guaranteed to make a worthy piece of news that fits neatly between the apartment complex crime and the weather bits which all lead to the life-saving daily staple - football.

The only small problem is that the local football color is blue and white. But hey - blue colored LED lights will really help! 

That's a beautiful idea all around. It will put aquascaping in the minds of people in a fun way. I may even send it to Takashi Amano to win first place in his contest.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Tony Romo in green...LOL! I think it would be great! If I could afford to set up another tank, I'd give it a go!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

That site is awesome. it reminds me of the two brothers, I can't think of there names. I know one of them goes by macfan, and the stuff they build in there work shop.


----------

